# Won't eat breakfast



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not sure why, but for the last week or so, Tater stopped eating breakfast. He has no interest in it at all, is this normal for an 8 month old? 

He gets a mix of Orijen and Innova. He eats dinner without a problem, so we've been giving him breakfast and dinner at once. So these are my thoughts:

1. He's bored of his food
2. We started giving him an egg 3 times a week and maybe he wants one all the time
3. We feed him breakfast too soon after he wakes up

I'm not sure what his deal is, but he used to gobble his breakfast up and now he doesn't even want to taste it. Is it ok to give him all his food at dinner if he doesn't eat it for breakfast?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

There was a great post here a few days ago about a dog who wouldn't eat. The owner eventually figured out that the dog didn't like the feeding dish. Switched the plate and position and dog was back to normal. You can try different things like that to see if it helps. Maybe the poster will have more info than I recall.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh just turned 8 mos old and he's doing the same thing, some mornings he's hungry, some not. But he's very active and happy, vet says he's a good weight [78 lbs] with just enough covering over his ribs so not to worry about it. I give him the breakfast and dinner portions together at night and he eats most of it but not all.


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

crisp said:


> There was a great post here a few days ago about a dog who wouldn't eat. The owner eventually figured out that the dog didn't like the feeding dish. Switched the plate and position and dog was back to normal. You can try different things like that to see if it helps. Maybe the poster will have more info than I recall.


the thing is, he eats dinner without a prob. I dont understand why he won't eat breakfast lol.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They go through stages with their food needs and consumption. It depends on it they're having a growth spurt, how much exercise they're getting, the heat, etc. As long s he's eating one good meal I wouldn't worry about it, he'll catch up if he needs to. You could try giving him a scrambled egg for breakfast


----------

